# Milk Weight?!



## AlaskaBoers

How much does 1 cup of Goats' milk weigh? 

Thanks!


----------



## groovyoldlady

I believe the rule is a pint weighs a pound (That's the average, depending on the amount of fat), so 1 cup should weigh approximately 8 oz.


----------



## ptgoats45

I'm not sure, I know a gallon weighs 8 lbs.


----------



## groovyoldlady

ptgoats45 said:


> I'm not sure, I know a gallon weighs 8 lbs.


And there are 8 pints in a gallon - So there ya go!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

haha thanks guys!


----------



## liz

Just weighed a cup.... 8 ounces.


----------

